# Gunna be out of town!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a friends wedding! 

I get to visit Niagra (sp?) falls! It should be nice and I am excited for my friend and our little mini vacation <3

I'll be gone for the weekend! Just giving you a heads up :3


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Enjoy your time there.  The falls are really a wonderful sight.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Have fun and relax ........ you going to the casino?
nice weekend to be going too!!!


----------

